# Redyre's FIRST AKC Grand Champion!!!



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Today on the competitive end of the year circuit in Winston Salem NC, CH Redyre Choice v Eternal Moon finished his Grand Championship title by going best of breed over 2 Top Ten ranked Specials, and went 4th in the working group, defeating 133 dogs.

I am so proud of this outstanding young dog! I expect this win will put him in the top 20 in Rottweilers for 2010.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

That's amazing, Red! Congrats


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats!...What an achievement!:rockon:


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

Congrats Red!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Just read this, a big congratulations.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks, big dubya.  Actually, I think he came up a point short, and so will not finish it til after the first of the year. He'll get there tho, still stoked about the Group placement. This is a very tough and competitive circuit, with all the big guns present looking to pad their points at one of the last shows of the year.

2011 will be a big year for us at Redyre. We will have several puppies out in conformation and working rings, and ET will be campaigned pretty seriously.


----------



## Northern_Inuit_Luv (Aug 26, 2009)

Yea! Congrats!!!!


----------



## 5 s corral (Dec 31, 2007)

wow way to go congradulations


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

Many Congrats!! That is fantastic news!!!


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I guess I missed this thread while I was basking in the USVI sun. 

This is great news for one of my all time favorite dogs. It was like a celebrity sighting for me when I saw him at the Raleigh cluster in September.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats Red, that is quite an accomplishment. Here's to 2011 (cheers)


----------

